# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Andalusian cheeses

## Carlitos

Andalusia has a major Cheesemaking Heritage, the result of our climate, soil, vegetation and native breeds. While in oblivion the expertise of our craftsmen, whose way of processing and preserving cultural wealth is passed on from generation to generation until today.

This has allowed the preservation of an important cultural heritage, ethnographic and culinary, generating wealth and development of our rural areas.


*Queso de la Sierra de Cadiz, Payoyo*. 
In the mountains of Cadiz, is the so-called white villages route. 

These people are characterized by white-washed houses nestled in the mountains. In this route include towns such as Arcos de la Frontera, El Bosque, Ubrique, Villaluenga del Rosario and others, all with a long tradition in the development of extraordinary cheeses. 

One of his most famous cheese is the cheese called payoyo, made with goat's milk typical of the area (Villaluenga del Rosario) and the purest tradition of craftsmanship. One of the peculiarities of cheese is its eminently payoyo ecological due to the absence of additives in the process of its preparation. 

These cheeses have won many national prizes of considerable prestige in the sector. 

Another of the regions that makes delicious cheese is El Bosque, located in the natural park of Grazalema. The cheeses can be found there are made with pasteurized goat or sheep, and a craft, but with all the health guarantees. 

These are cheeses with varying degrees of healing, from cheeses to fresh cheeses, through the semi. The healing process is used, the butter, olive oil and paprika. 




Other cheeses of note are those developed in the town of Villamartin, sheep's milk, raw or pasteurized feedstock. Produce three types of cheese: semi, cured and older. 

In Alcal de los Gazules, the cheese-making tradition is a vital resource for its inhabitants. There, goat milk is transformed into an excellent cheese, high quality and taste. Can be eaten fresh cheeses, cured and semi-cured, and cured in rosemary olive oil. 

In short, this area of the province of Cadiz, cheese lovers can sample a wide variety of them, with absolute certainty that you are getting a totally natural and handmade.

----------


## Carlitos

Queso de* Sierra Morena* 
Main Data 
Hometown Animal: Goat 
Hometown: Jan, Sevilla 

Degree of Healing: Curing Cheese 
Type of Milk: Raw Milk 

Description 
Raw milk / unpasteurized milk. 
Goat 
Sevilla / Jan 




Its manufacturing area extends across the mountains north of Seville, and reach the province of Jaen. It is a land of vast grazing pastures gift of numerous herds of goats and there are more census florida goat breed. 
Aged cheese, pasta lightly pressed, it is also fresh. Clotting enzyme produced by the action of animal rennet. Formerly used suckling kid rennet. 
Cylindrical shape, depending on the producer may have the flat faces, or recorded with the picture of entremijo and side with the mark of the lawsuit. 


The weight is around a kilo, but can be found in larger formats. 
Optimal maturity reaches 3 months. It is typical of the area entirely preserved in oil to buy heavy and spicy flavors. 
In the fresh bark and dark brown in the cured, cut the dough is white and hard in the cool matt white to cream in mature. Irregular holes and a small cavity of mechanical origin. 
Semi-hard texture and granularity of average. Odor intensity and low in fresh medium in the cured. Characteristic goat in the cellar and cured. Lactic sweet and fresh. The cheese has a mild itching and is slightly acidic and salty with pronounced aromas.

----------


## Carlitos

Queso de *Aracena*
Main Data
Hometown Animal: Goat
Hometown: Huelva
Sierra de Aracena y Picos de Aroche
Degree of Healing: Curing Cheese
Type of Milk: Raw Milk

Description


Raw milk.
Cabra.
Huelva







Ripened cheese pasta compacted by hand. Extragraso oily. Clotting enzyme produced by the industrial action of rennet. Format
cylindrical and slightly flattened in some cheeses can become transformed into cake especially in cold and wet periods. The traditional format weighing 700-800 gr. The ripening time is around 3 months.
Bark somewhat rough and sticky, whitish tones and dark orange spots, the result of the flora that develops on the surface of the cheese. The court has a white eye something with some small irregular size. Semi-soft texture in winter and spring. In more mature cheeses, the texture is harder and drier pulp. Odor high intensity, to hold, mold slightly fetid animal touches. Intense aromas of goat and persistent itching that is made on old cheese.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

Makes me hungry.

----------


## Regulus

We in the US have very little access to good cheeses, meats, etc.

I could almost live soley on the cheeses shown in the photos.

----------


## Regulus

When I finally make my trip to Europe, I plan to just disappear into the rural areas for several weeks, if not months, and get my hands on all of these types of regional specialties.

----------


## Carlitos

*Cheese of the Alpujarras*

Main Data
Hometown Animal: Goat
Hometown: Almería, Granada

Degree of Healing: Curing Cheese
Type of Milk: Raw Milk

Description
Raw milk / unpasteurized milk
Cabra.
Granada / Almería

The region of La Alpujarra includes the provinces of Granada and Almeria.
Aged cheese, pressed cheese, formerly compacted by hand. Of oily extragraso. Clotting enzyme produced by the action of animal rennet. Cylindrical shape with faces carved with floral motifs and the side with the mark of the lawsuit.
The weight range 0.5-1 kg and 1.5 - 2 kg

The fresh cheese made ​​from pasteurized milk and is lightly pressed. The semi-hard cheeses usually have a maturity of 30 to 45 days. The matured cheeses reach over 2 months. Waxy yellow crust in brushed cured. It also comes with a natural rind typical winery. To cut the pasta is matte white. Eyes irregular and unevenly distributed in the dough. Medium intensity odor, lactic and characteristic of goats, with hints of mushrooms and wine. Slightly acid flavor, slightly salty and aromas of goat and itchy.

----------


## Carlitos

> We in the US have very little access to good cheeses, meats, etc.
> 
> I could almost live soley on the cheeses shown in the photos.


 
Why we have little access?

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

> We in the US have very little access to good cheeses, meats, etc.
> 
> I could almost live soley on the cheeses shown in the photos.


Who do American people only eat cheese? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liRSXULdJw4  :Laughing:

----------


## Wilhelm

Spanish cheese is excellent.

----------


## eyah

Wow! this thread was so cool, andalusian cheeses looks very yummy, thanks for sharing this information, I wanna have this cheese and really like to taste it.  :Grin: 



*Singapore Restaurants List*

----------


## Carlitos

> Wow! this thread was so cool, andalusian cheeses looks very yummy, thanks for sharing this information, I wanna have this cheese and really like to taste it. 
> 
> 
> 
> *Singapore Restaurants List*


 
Thanks.

Andalusian cheeses are great unknown, but traditional and high quality.

Cheese making
There are many traditional cheese recipes that we have in Andalusia that lead to the wide variety of cheeses with which to delight our senses.
But regardless of the type of milk and place of origin is a general process that we describe below:


*Production of milk*





Once the milk reaches the dairy, from livestock, is subjected to a series of *chemical and microbiological analysis to ensure the original quality* of it. And goes through a series of processes that prepare you for the successive phases of development.


_(chemical and microbiological analysis to ensure the original quality)_

_I hope it is clear to some European countries._


At this stage the milk is filtered and / or sanitized to remove any impurities that may have been transferred to milk during milking. Is then stored in cooling tanks where it remains at a temperature of 4 º C.
In the case of cheese to make cheese from pasteurized milk, milk is subjected to temperatures above 70 º C for a few seconds.


*Curdled*


Once the milk curdled in Cuba are added starter cultures, bacteria that contribute to the further aging of the cheese. It is at this stage that the rennet is added, depending on the type of cheese may be plant, animal or microbial. As a result of the addition of rennet curd is formed. Physically it is the precipitation of the casein micelles to form a gel that also retains the fat globules, water and salts.


**


*Cutting the curd*

After the clotting time varies depending on the type of cheese, proceed to cut the curd. This phase consists in the division of the curd through lire smaller grains to promote draining. The grain size is determined by the cheese counter. The next step is to work the grain by agitation and temperature rise further promoting the expulsion of whey.


 

*Cast*

Consists of filling the molds with curd grains.

*Pressing*

Once filled the molds we go to press, which at present most of the cheese is made with a pneumatic presses. Due to pressure, which varies depending on the type of cheese that we developed, provides the link between the grains of curd and whey separation. Just as the final form and in the case of cheese that will continue a process of healing the optimum pH favor the growth of bacteria responsible for proper ripening.


**


*Salt*

Once the pressing time was the saltiness of the cheese by hand or by immersing it in brine. To get salt phase to enhance the flavor of cheese, keep avoiding the growth of undesirable microorganisms, promote the loss of serum and crust formation.


 


*Maturation*

In this phase pass and soft cheeses, semi and cured. They are kept in rooms where temperature control and moisture. During this phase, the cheeses are turned regularly to prevent warping and the crust is formed evenly.
Maturation involves a series of changes in physical and chemical properties acquired cheese appearance, texture and consistency and characteristic aromas and flavors.









*Finish*

With the finishing phase we refer to the various presentations that we can find cheeses, paprika, rosemary, etc.

----------


## Carlitos



----------


## Canek

people likes french and italian cheese.

nobody cares about the spanish cheese, sorry.

----------


## Carlitos

^^

Italian and French cheeses are also excellent.

----------


## Carlitos

*Cheeses of Andalusia with Certified Quality*



 

Thanks to the quality of the milk, the cheese tradition of the region and to different types of cheeses that are prepared along all the Andalusian geography, the cheese Andalusian sector is developing initiatives destined to obtain quality emblems that it protects on the markets and that offers to the identifying consumers of confidence at the time of selecting the cheeses prepared in Andalusia. 

The consumer is looking increasingly for the quality, so many organoleptic as nutritional of the products, associating these adjectives with ways of production, used matters, customs, territories … These excellences are related to quality stamps endorsed by organisms of certification, which based on a specifications, they recognize elements that they contribute to the differentiation of the product, as the characteristics of the prime matters, the parameters of the process of making or the final presentations.

The cheese of Andalusia with Certified Quality is a cheese of goat of pasta pressed cheese, cured or semicured, of raw milk or pasteurized, and that is commercialized under a concrete format, of discoid form, which diameter will range between 12 and 18 cm and not being able to overcome the height 7 cm. The crust is hard, being able to change the color from the light yellow one to the brown one.




The handmade character of the process of making, the extensive and semiextensive models of development, in which the animals make use of natural resources, which provide a big diversity of flavors and tones to the product, the fulfillment of the strict specifications of quality give like turned out the only product.

The cheese handmade sector of Andalusia has realized a big effort directed after Andalusian craftsmen achieved an official recognition of the cheeses. Fruit of the same one has achieved the securing of the mark “ Certified Quality ” of the Meeting of Andalusia. It is a question of a quality emblem that certifies a product (the cheese cured or semitreated of goat) that fulfills a few common requisites gathered in his corresponding Specifications. The above mentioned sheet establishes specifications relative to the phases of production, transformation, commercialization and presentation of the product, and contemplates beginning based on the environmental respect, the animal well-being and in traditional skills of making of Andalusia. 

The specifications for the securing of the mark demand the fulfillment of a few strict specifications of quality, establishing parameters much more demanding than the established ones by the current legislation. It is a question of the only product prepared under a few specific control panel, endorsed by an organism of external control recognized by La Junta de Andalusia, (Andalusian Regional Government) for the certification of the cheeses of goat of Andalusia that are commercialized by the emblem of “ Certified Quality ”. 

Finally the stamp of Certified Quality of Andalusia in the Andalusian cheeses is a strategy that at the time that it has a real impact in the progress of the quality of the cheese, redeems a crucial role in the differentiation of this product inside the complexity of the current market.

----------


## Carlos

The dairy races of Andalusia

In Andalusia we are provided with several indigenous races of dairy aptitude that provide a high quality milk, with which we prepare our cheeses. 

The principal races of milk aptitude of Andalusia are:

_The Goat of Malaga._

It would cause of the province of Malaga, of which it takes the name, at present it spreads over the provinces of Seville, Cordova, Granada, Huelva, Jaén, Cadiz and Almeria. As well as for the whole peninsular south-west.

At present it is provided with an approximate cash of approximately 200.000 heads.



Eminently dairy race with average productions that range between 450 and 500 liters for lactation.
Morphologically it is characterized for being a race of subconvex profile to challenge, eumétrica and sublongilínea. The males reach 60-75 Kg and the females between 45 and 60 kg of alive weight.

Of uniform layer it goes from the fair-haired one to the dark rered wine.

The adaptation of the race to different productive systems, as well as his high production tied to his wildness they do that it is a race with big potential of development.


_The Goat Payoya_

Also acquaintance as “ Montejaqueña “ is a race catalogued by the Department of Agriculture, Fishing and Feeding (MAPYA) as indigenous Race of special protection.

In a morphologic brief description, we will emphasize that they are animal with polychrome layers, much high places and lengths, reflex of the selection that the stockbreeders have done looking for a format of animals that was allowing them the use of grasslands in difficult zones, of saw. Nevertheless they did not forget to select those animals with a milk outstanding aptitude.

The Goat Payoya has been traditionally exploited in the zone of the current Nature reserve Saw of Grazalema and Mountainous range of Round, existing at present nuclei largely of the municipalities that constitute the Route of the White Peoples of the saw of Cadiz, zones of big natural value, spreading Round and adjacent municipalities



The economic aftereffect of the goat in the zone is very important for the primary sector in general and especially for the cattle sector, since this cattle contributes a high percentage to the entire revenue of the families. 

The Race Caprina Payoya is, for his fundamentally extensive and semiextensive system of development, a type of cattle that develops in harmony with the way that it occupies, contributing this way to the both landscape and population maintenance of a few regions of a high natural value, but of climatic hard conditions and of mountainous orography.

We are before a type of cattle that one adapts perfectly to the idea of a sustainable development of the rural way, with a production of quality food. Handled of rational form he contributes to the conservation and maintenance of the zones of mount.


_The Goat Florida_

It has his origins in the Low Vale of the Guadalquivir at the beginning of the XXth century as result of the crossing of goats of the trunk pirenaico with goats of the trunk pubiano.

At present she is distributed by the provinces of Seville, Cordova, Badajoz, Huelva, Cadiz, Granada, Malaga and Ciudad Real.

Adapted to diets of development so much semiextensive, coinciding with the areas of saw, as stabling in case of the zones of country and vega agricultural



Morphologically it is characterized for being a hypermetric, convex race and longilínea. The alive weight of the males ranges from 80 to 120 kg and in the females approximately 60 kg.
The layer, it is speckled in target on red fund or in red on white, entire fund or partially, there being admitted the layers speckled in target on black fund.


_The Goat murciano-granadina._



The race caprina Murciana Granadina owes his name to the provinces that have been his cradle. The character more definer of the race is his high specialization for the production of milk.
This race has always filled a vacancy emphasized inside the cattle caprina Spanish, serving, even, as base for the progress of the races caprinas indigenous Argentine in 1.910.
The area of major concentration is located in the south and be peninsular, although, his excellent qualities do that it appears largely of the Spanish geography, as well as in different countries of the European, American and African continents.

The race caprina Murciano-native of Granada, groups animals of subhollow profile, eumétricos and of average proportions with tendency to the longimorfosis. The prototype to which there must fit the copies of the Murciano-from Granada race for his inscription in the Genealogical Book,

Qualities and Aptitudes

Big capacity of ADAPTATION to the diverse climates and temperatures, even, more unfavorable those with continental climate and high dryness, as well as to the different systems of development (pasture and stabling).

WILDNESS. They are capable of feeding in zones where other species might not and to make use of products in his feeding that of another form would not have utility.

HIGH PRODUCTIVE CAPACITY. When the goats surrender to suitable programs of selection, feeding, health and handling they obtain with facility high productions of economic form.

QUALITY OF HIS PRODUCTIONS. The meat of kid, the products derived from the milk and the leather caprinos are products of top quality and with wide demand on the market.

FACILITY of mechanization of the work for the selection carried out by our stockbreeders based on an adaptation of the animal to the mechanical milking.


*The Merino Sheep of Grazalema*

The sheep race Merino of Grazalema is an indigenous Andalusian race considered in danger of extinction both for the FAO and for the European Federation of Zootecnia. 

It is distributed fundamentally in the environment of the nature reserve of Grazalema in the Saw of Cadiz and in the Mountainous range of Round in the province of Malaga.

It is a sheep of big wildness, much adapted to zones of upper intermediate altitude and a few strong levels pluviométricos. It seems to have his origin in the crossing between the merino race and the race fluke of that I diversify due to the isolation in these zones and to the closed system of reproduction.

It is a sheep of double aptitude, dairy and meat, which traditionally they have supported in extensive systems. It possesses a dairy capacity more than acceptable, being his epoch of lactation from ends of January until June. The milk due to an extraordinary contribution of fat and a high percentage of protein provides cheeses of excellent quality, typical of the region, since the cheese is a so called “ Cheese of Grazalema ”.



It is a question of a race that it has redeemed and redeems a big social role for the maintenance of the cultures and traditions with contribution to the rural sustainable development of the region. Complemented with the contribution to the textile craft of Grazalema across his famous blankets, also so-called “ blanket cape ” and “ blanket stirrup ” employee for years to protect the body of the shepherds of the rain. These blankets receive a special treatment of emborrado, by means of the immersion of the wool in oil and spent by the batán that makes him practically impermeable and very lasting.

The development of this race, along with that of the handmade industry tied to his cattle production he can contribute decisively to the development of the rural zones where it settles, contributing likewise to the maintenance of the environment of these protected Andalusian spaces, and to the subsistence of the culture and traditions of the region.

----------


## Carlos

_Cheeses of the nature reserve of Doñana (Huelva)
_

----------


## Carlos

*Shower of awards for cheeses of the Sierra de Cadiz in the international competition Words Cheese Awards*

The Bosqueño achieve Pajarete and gold medals. Also get the Payoyos Villaluenga awards, the Gazul Alcala and, for the first time, The Green Goat Arcos. One of the winning cheese is an innovative healing formula made ​​by the dairy were the brothers Gago of The Forest

This time the awards Have Been Made fifteen and is a significant development Which again highlight the quality of the products are being made ​​That, joining this panel winners of the dairy cheese "Green Goat" de Arcos, a small organic farm run by the Angelika artisan Schaub Showed That the competition for the first time and with just cheese, its flagship product, cheese payoyo medals preserved in olive oil organic Natura Gold Olvera, a very unique product.



_The original medals Green goat cheese._ Photo. Lola Monforte

http://www.cosasdecome.es/sin-catego..._O8.like%22%7D

----------


## willbert

mmmm i've tasted a few of these and they are great, however its a personal preference i know but goats cheese is gross, i was vegetarian for 16 years and it was the bain of my life as they love to offer it as a veggy alternative in restaurants. Anyway i'll stop my rant, nice article, makes me want to return, spanish food is great anyway so...

----------


## Carlos

> mmmm i've tasted a few of these and they are great, however its a personal preference i know but goats cheese is gross, i was vegetarian for 16 years and it was the bain of my life as they love to offer it as a veggy alternative in restaurants. Anyway i'll stop my rant, nice article, makes me want to return, spanish food is great anyway so...


Thank you. I like almost all cheeses, fresh cured. Perhaps your palate is not accustomed to goat cheese, maybe next time you try to change his mind. I will be happy to return to Spain. Sorry for the translation is the translator of google, I know very little English: Hello, how are you, where are you, little more.

----------


## Carlos

Artisan Cheese Andaluz looks closest to Rosario
One of the most charismatic and beloved of our land, artisan cheese, was the undisputed star for the Fifth Edition of the Artisanal Cheese of Andalusia held closest to Rosario, province of Cadiz.


The event, which lasted until the day on Sunday, attended by thirty dairies of all the Andalusian provinces. According to numbers from the Junta de Andalucía, the Sierra de Cadiz has forty thousand heads thirty-two thousand goats and sheep, bringing together reaching sixty-four percent of cheese production in the province. In total, the estimated production of five hundred thousand kilos of cheese a year.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Villaluenga_del_Rosario

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

Land of excellent artisanal cheeses.

----------


## Carlos

> Land of excellent artisanal cheeses.


Zenkiu is are very goods

----------


## Carlos

Hi all, how long, I have not forgotten you, I always carry with me. This thread takes on a new look and includes any appetizing Andalusian cheeses news of Andalusia, this beautiful Spanish region with a history and antigüendad that many wanted for themselves.

----------


## Carlos

Castillo de Matrera. *Castle of Matrera*Torre Pajarete for natives.

Attachment 7647

It was built in the ninth century by Omar ibn Hafsun to defend Iptuci, the most advanced city in the Cora of Ronda. However Pajarete Mount was the site of human settlement since ancient times.


In the thirteenth century it was conquered by San Fernando, who rebuilt. However in the early fourteenth century he returned to Muslim hands, being definitively reconquered by Alfonso XI in 1341. However being situated on the frontier or Moorish Banda was besieged by the Granada Muslims in 1408 and 1445.

Ibn Ja'far ibn Umar ibn Hafsun Sālim (Arabic: عمر بن حفصون بن جعفر بن سالم), known in the Spanish historiography like Omar Ben Hafsun, (Parauta, Malaga, - 918) was a guerrilla andalusí Spanish-Gothic origin , which he organized and acaudilló a rebellion (880-918) against the Umayyad Emirate of Córdoba (Córdoba Emirate). In the last phase of his rebellion he was baptized receiving the Christian name of Samuel (899).

Iptucci, Roman settlement that reached its peak in the late second century. The archaeological remains are located in the Cabezo of Hortales, municipality of Prado del Rey (Cádiz) Spain, about 4.5 km from the town.


It has been declared of Cultural Interest

----------


## Carlos

"The intervention in the Castle Matrera has been unfortunate '
Archaeologist Alejandro Pérez, member of the Papers History Association, regrets the "excessive" reconstruction of tower

The intervention now highlights the "floating wall" that is embedded in the heightening of the tower. "If you look at the castle in old photographs, the coronation of the crenellated, who had shown up when the fortress was still in use in medieval times," he explains. However, "the new reading made tower is confusing."


http://www.abc.es/cultura/abci-inter...1_noticia.html

Attachment 7648Attachment 7649

----------


## Carlos

"They searched the finish had the castle tower Matrera at source"

The architect Carlos Quevedo responds to criticism of its controversial restoration: "There Behind 5 years of work, a comprehensive project done with rigor, where everything has a why"

The architect believes that the action is controversial. "The opinion is respectable, constructive criticism and enriching debate, but you can not judge a project as complex as this with a simple image," he stresses, because "after 5 years of work there." "It was a comprehensive project, done with rigor, and everything has a reason," he adds, ensuring that they have also received congratulations from architects, restorers and archaeologists


Quevedo explains that "we have used the same material that the castle was built," not concrete, as some suspect, although it has been given a different finish because "we have sought the one who really had the tower at source".


The construction "had lost massing and identity as landscape icon" and his performance, has tried to "consolidate and regain that volumetrics."

http://www.abc.es/cultura/abci-polem...0_noticia.html




Attachment 7650Attachment 7651

----------


## Carlos

Another tower located in the same province of Cadiz in Zahara a few km from Castle Matrera and with a much more firedigna reconstruction and in line with reality.



Attachment 7652Attachment 7653Attachment 7654Attachment 7655

The political class has not only created the newspeak, imbecility that has permeated the media and much of the population, with the repetition of the genre when our Spanish language is not necessary, if not now claim that the mark his paw become apparent in the history affecting archeology and national heritage, leaving politics forever mark. It is the style of the regions who dare to manipulate and change history and worse to invent, that has permeated other regions who dare to give a new look to something old, is a new concept but a new concept with political label.

----------


## Carlos

La Torre Pajarete is the winner.

----------


## Carlos

I've had something forgotten the thread of the cheese for different personal reasons, but I'm back, you can be satisfied. Actually this thread comes to me from a trip I made to Berlin and visiting KDW stores or something like that I think they were called in the cheese section, a large and large fridge had international cheeses for sale mostly from Italy and France and There were only two Spanish cheeses and this is not going to be like that, maybe it's due to ignorance, topics etc.

*The best organic cured cheese in the world is from Cadiz*

_The cheese factory 'El Gazul' has been awarded in the III International Goat Cheese Contest

_The organic cured cheese Montes de Alcalá from the 'El Gazul' cheese factory has won the Gold Award at the III International Goat Cheese Contest, held this weekend in Talavera de la Reina as part of the CapraEspaña Caprino International Summit 2017 .


This pioneering event in Spain, which is reaching a level and figures that place it among the best that is celebrated in Europe exclusively goat cheese, has also been awarded the Silver Prize for the cured cheese 'El Gazul'.


Thus, this cheese factory located in Alcalá de los Gazules is once again recognized (after its first place in the Gourmet Awards) as the one that makes the best organic cheese among more than 150 different types of cheese from more than 70 dairies of all points from Spain, as well as representatives from other countries such as France, Ireland and Portugal.

http://www.lavozdigital.es/cadiz/pro...3_noticia.html

----------


## Carlos

*---------------------------------*

----------


## Ian L

Looks good

----------

